

Applications Are Open for ScaleWell Funding Round 2 - ziadbc
http://scalewell.posterous.com/scalewell-grant-get-your-funding-on-round-2

======
100k
I think this model is really interesting. It's not much money but it gives you
some impetus to get moving! And it could clear up some expenses, like hosting,
that hold people back.

------
ziadbc
Two thirds of us are going to be at sxsw. If you want to meet up let us know.
@scaleswell on Twitter

